# Fertility Monitoring Tests



## Bluebelle Star (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi ladies, 

I've been to two Boots and a Lloyds chemist and I can hardly believe it but no one could help me. I'm looking for a fertility monitor - the kind you pee on and it tells you if you are ovulating etc? I'd like to have an indication of what my fertility is like - now I have PCOS so that could interfere with the monitor, but does anyone else know what I'm talking about? 

I'm sure an old co-worker of mine used it, basically she peed on a stick every day and it would tell her when/if she ovulated. I don't want one that only tests for 5 days because with PCOS you can ovulate at very funny times in your cycle, the co-worker I mentioned found she ovulated 2 days before her period!


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

hiya

Im surprised boots and lloyds couldent help as ive bought one of those tests from both. think clear blue even do one. they are expensive though about 20 quid and arent always accurate

i used one and got pregnant but sadly miscarried. when ttc again started using tests and got quite obsessed by them and then convinced myself i wasnt ovulating as the tests were saying i wasnt and i knew they worked before. But the hospital confirmed that i AM ovulating so i got all stressed out for no reason. 

So just be careful hunny thats all im saying!!! they arent always right


----------



## Bluebelle Star (Feb 5, 2008)

Avon Queen, thanks for the tips, I'm really sorry about what you went through, thinking positive thoughts for you!


Rose what are OPK sticks - sorry if that's a thick question, I'm so new to this


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Bluebell,

OPK = Ovulation Prediction Kit I think. Otherwise known as 'pee sticks'. You pee on them and they show you (either by a line or in the case of the Clear Blue digital ones a smily face) that you are about to ovulate by picking up an increase in your LH hormone (this is called a 'surge')
You can buy the sticks in bulk quite cheaply over the internet - although I have not found the cheap internet ones very good for me personally - I have never got the double line. Maybe mine are dodgy cheap ones  
I use the Clearblue digital ones but they are expensive - about £23 for 7 days worth (assuming you test once a day)

Depending on the length of your cycle, you start testing around day 10 and continue until you get the double line/smily face - that means you are going to ovulate in the next day or two. When you do unmedicated IUI, you use the sticks to tell you when to go for insemination (also known as 'basting'!). If you are trying to conceive naturally (sadly not the case for most of us single girls  ), they tell you when is the best time to have sex...

Hope this helps. There's lots of new vocabulary to learn when you start on this journey, but you pick it up pretty quickly!

Laura
x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I got my clearblue digital monitor and the sticks from ebay. It was loads cheaper.
I just started using mine again yesterday.
Tescos sell them too


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I can't help you abuot a permanent monitor, I always used clear blue digital sticks (about 20+ pounds for the weeks of stick)  I did have one malfunction as well! I think Emma has a machine of some sort maybe pm and ask her what she has
L x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

how spooky emma was thinking of you as you typed!!


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi bluebelle,
I'm using the clearblue fertility monitor, I've found it really good, expensive though, but then again this whole process ain't cheap!  
It monitors the 2 days leading up to ovulation, ovulation and a day after, so give a bigger window for fertility.
I got mine online and also order my pee sticks online.  It's easy enough to use, I do tend to find it easier to pee in a pot and dip the stick in - that time in the morning , it takes all my strength to open the packet, by that time I've pee'd!  
Good luck though
Rachel x


----------



## kate28 (Jan 22, 2008)

hi i use the sticks that you pee on as i have a odd ovulation time so i need to pee on them daily.  I found a website smefertility.com where i buy 50 sticks for less than £10, they work too as i have had BFP with them just trouble holding on to it!

good luck

Kate

/links


----------



## Bluebelle Star (Feb 5, 2008)

Rachella, Kate and JU thank you for the info!

Rachella can you use the clear blue everyday?  I don't think I ovulate in the middle of my cycle!!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Yes you use it everyday. It then tells you which days you need to pee on the stick and monitor it. Gradually, it kind of gets to know your cycle


----------



## Bluebelle Star (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks Emma, I'm going to go and get one tomorrow! I'm day 3 right now, so it might be a good time to start!


----------

